# Roast the person above you by their Username and/or Avatar.



## LuxerHusku (May 31, 2017)

Okay, so this is something that hasn't been done. I thought it would be nice to hear some roasting from you guys.

Please do not get offended by the person who roasted you as this topic is just for fun, not hate. I will say, be light on your responses and if you can, try make it funny.

Ready? Begin!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (May 31, 2017)

They say when you're feeling sick you look green, but bloody hell you take it to a whole new level


----------



## Trashsona (May 31, 2017)

Blizzard could give you three guns and you would still be useless.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 31, 2017)

Your name speaks for itself, mate. My work here is done


----------



## Julen (May 31, 2017)

Oh boy. 

What an original name. 

Any name that includes "wolf" and fucking "night" is a solid example of how edgy and unoriginal people can be.

Not to talk about the "V4X1" at the end, which reminds me of some stupid gamertag on xbox 360


----------



## Activoid (May 31, 2017)

Your tag under your username says you "start every morning with a fresh dab"; I don't even need to roast you, you're doing enough on your own. B]


----------



## AlleycatIrony (May 31, 2017)

ur username simply tells everyone to actively avoid u 

i am not good at this c':


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 31, 2017)

You know what else is in the alley?

The dumpster,

where you belong


----------



## Julen (Jun 1, 2017)

Activoid said:


> Your tag under your username says you "start every morning with a fresh dab"; I don't even need to roast you, you're doing enough on your own. B]


Jokes on you.

But that ain't my Username nor my Avatar B)


G a t t e m


----------



## ebbingRose (Jun 1, 2017)

Julen, now you've asked to be roasted twice. You claim your victim to be unoriginal, and yet you pertain to such a vanilla name. Perhaps you should silence yourself as your icon signs.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2017)

^ I had no idea a species made of what looks like a sheep and just mush existed. Congratulations, you've hit rock bottom.


----------



## ebbingRose (Jun 1, 2017)

(i'm just surprised you didn't go for the idea that my fursona is 1/2 cow lol)


----------



## Jarren (Jun 1, 2017)

ebbingRose said:


> (i'm just surprised you didn't go for the idea that my fursona is 1/2 cow lol)


That would just be going for the low hanging fruit. Now, that background and the yellow flower you've got there, that's pretty damned close to the Soviet flag. I bet you're some sort of God hating commie, aren't you? That said, I wouldn't expect any less from a sheep. Damned collectivists.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 1, 2017)

Hmm. . .  A big dragon with a gun. . . Compensating for something, sweetie?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 1, 2017)

He may be over compensating but at least he can reach the cereal on the middle shelf


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 1, 2017)

Seriously? is that a human in our midst... uhh you took a wrong turn at squaresville buddy


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2017)

^ You're 35, have a Fursuit and linger on these forums. I don't even know where to begin..


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 1, 2017)

Furry trash.....check
Weeb trash.....check
Brony trash.....check

Congrats! You have achieved the trifecta of awful! Your personalized waifu pillow will arrive in the next week or so!


----------



## Aczinor (Jun 1, 2017)

People throw recycling in you.


----------



## Lunar Chow (Jun 1, 2017)

How do you even pronounce that? What are you an Afrikaner?


----------



## Aiian (Jun 1, 2017)

~And the cow jumped over the moon.~
_Since I read your name as "Lunar Cow"._


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 1, 2017)

Aiian is like Ian, only spelled by rednecks.


----------



## Aczinor (Jun 1, 2017)

We get it, you're angry.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 1, 2017)

We get it, you're edgy


----------



## Aczinor (Jun 1, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> We get it, you're edgy


Hmm.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 1, 2017)

What, was WolfNightV4X already taken?


----------



## Aczinor (Jun 1, 2017)

Oh, Hi Lars.


----------



## Andromedahl (Jun 1, 2017)

Pro anti-aliasing bro.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 1, 2017)

Huh, guess the White Rabbit and Jabberwocky finally settled down and had a kid. Good for them.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 2, 2017)

You're a chameleon alright. Bright green. Or does that mean you're radioactive? A radioactive chameleon.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 2, 2017)

^ When I Google your name all I get is RuneScape and thats just plain sad. Nobody wants to be associated with RuneScape.


----------



## Multoran (Jun 2, 2017)

I can't...


----------



## Alstren (Jun 2, 2017)

Multoran said:


> I can't...


Just like a deer caught in head lights, YOU HESITATE! WHAT NOW LINE ART MAN!?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 2, 2017)

Alstren said:


> ^ When I Google your name all I get is RuneScape and thats just plain sad. Nobody wants to be associated with RuneScape.


(Oh, but I am NOT associated by Runescape. My nick predates that boss by far. My nick's from 2004.)

^ Birds.. If you shit on my car, I'ma launch a heat-seeking missile on your ass.


----------



## Akinyi (Jun 2, 2017)

^ When your name looks Japanese but isn't actually anything in Japanese but mumbo jumbo.


----------



## real time strategist (Jun 2, 2017)

Akinyi said:


> ^ When your name looks Japanese but isn't actually anything in Japanese but mumbo jumbo.


What kind of mutation is your profile picture!?


----------



## ebbingRose (Jun 2, 2017)

Wow, I love your fursona. Humans are such an original species, I wonder what it would be like to be one!


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 2, 2017)

Isn't wearing a plant in your hair basically the equivalent of me wearing a bone in mine? Don't play with your food


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 2, 2017)

Your sona's colors are just plain odd.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh, hey it's fox number 4,895,098! Or was is it fox number 5,765,342? It's hard keeping track of all these unique foxes around, especially when there about a hundred more added per hour.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 2, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Oh, hey it's fox number 4,895,098! Or was is it fox number 5,765,342? It's hard keeping track of all these unique foxes around, especially when there about a hundred more added per hour.


Eheh... Do I even need to say what's wrong with your icon? 
Just for fun, I'll indulge in this; I could've drawn a better and more unique avatar myself in MS Paint.


----------



## Activoid (Jun 2, 2017)

Julen said:


> Jokes on you.
> 
> But that ain't my Username nor my Avatar B)
> 
> ...



LOL dude to be fair my first go-to joke was "your avatar looks like it's going to jump off the page and go shoot up a preschool" and then I deleted it because I thought it was in terribly poor taste (like all my humor), and so I scrolled back up to the OP to see what level of jokes was acceptable, and the description said "be light on your responses" so I was like "o ok, no super offensive joking today, then."

You got me tho. Good job. LOL B]


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 2, 2017)

"Ace Artist"  . . . Really?  Your opinion or your Mom's?


----------



## Drenniethes (Jun 2, 2017)

Lunar Chow said:


> How do you even pronounce that? What are you an Afrikaner?


I never expected a can of dog food to post in this thread


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 2, 2017)

I think you're too young to be on these forums, sonny. The kindergarten art class is right across from Mrs. Green's classroom on 2B


----------



## Julen (Jun 2, 2017)

Activoid said:


> LOL dude to be fair my first go-to joke was "your avatar looks like it's going to jump off the page and go shoot up a preschool" and then I deleted it because I thought it was in terribly poor taste (like all my humor), and so I scrolled back up to the OP to see what level of jokes was acceptable, and the description said "be light on your responses" so I was like "o ok, no super offensive joking today, then."
> 
> You got me tho. Good job. LOL B]


Goddammit.

Coulda used this card 




#dissapointed


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 2, 2017)

^ "Julen". Pretty sure it means something incredibly offensive in some language.

Go travel to South Africa. Shooting someone is just another form of greeting, and I think you'd fit right in. :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ^ "Julen". Pretty sure it means something incredibly offensive in some language.
> 
> Go travel to South Africa. Shooting someone is just another form of greeting, and I think you'd fit right in. :3


What's with the blue nos and the robo arm? Plus, your parka makes you look like Santa Claus.


----------



## Julen (Jun 2, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What's with the blue nos and the robo arm? Plus, your parka makes you look like Santa Claus.


First off.

Any username that begins with fluffy should be fucking deleted on sight. 

F a c t.


Second thing. Just like the beginning of your username, you couldn't be more original, choosing a fox as your sona.



F o x e s   a r e  o v e r r a t e d


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 2, 2017)

Julen said:


> First off.
> 
> Any username that begins with fluffy should be fucking deleted on sight.
> 
> ...


At least my icon isn't a HUMAN.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 2, 2017)

^ Late 90's Herbal Essence comercial model lookin fursona ^^


----------



## Julen (Jun 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ^ "Julen". Pretty sure it means something incredibly offensive in some language


Lmao that'd actually be pretty cool. Imagine saying hi to someone and then saying "yeah my name is FuckYou" XD



FluffyShutterbug said:


> At least my icon isn't a HUMAN.


What are you speciest?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 2, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> ^ Late 90's Herbal Essence comercial model lookin fursona ^^


Lol... Could you actually show me proof that my character is the stereotypical actor in a herbal essence commercial from the 90's? XD
You? I couldn't possibly think of a more strange and garish color choice for a fursona than you? And, what the fuck are you even supposed to be?


Julen said:


> Lmao that'd actually be pretty cool. Imagine saying hi to someone and then saying "yeah my name is FuckYou" XD
> 
> 
> What are you speciest?


Teheheh.... This is called the FURRY fandom.


----------



## Julen (Jun 2, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Teheheh.... This is called the FURRY fandom.




What kind of fascism is this?!

Are you discriminating me for being h u m a n?!


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 2, 2017)

You're a World War obsessed nutcase who has nothing better to do than to sit around and wait for the next one.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 2, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> You're a World War obsessed nutcase who has nothing better to do than to sit around and wait for the next one.


Did I tell you that your avatar icon looks like the trash icon on the old Macintosh computers?


----------



## Julen (Jun 2, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Did I tell you that your avatar icon looks like the trash icon on the old Macintosh computers?


Yeah let's not talk about your pfp situation.


Pretty band and unoriginal







Again


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 2, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Lol... Could you actually show me proof that my character is the stereotypical actor in a herbal essence commercial from the 90's? XD
> You? I couldn't possibly think of a more strange and garish color choice for a fursona than you? And, what the fuck are you even supposed to be?


        Proof you say !! Quick and sloppy edit was quick and sloppy, but I lol'd ^^


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 2, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Spoiler:  [ATTACH=full
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh, jeez.... XD


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't even know whose next but you're all trash


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 3, 2017)

^ X and random numbers in it. I don't even need to roast you. You've done a wonderful job at doing it yourself. <3


----------



## Tytysi (Jun 4, 2017)

All black sona because you're just t00 3dgy for u$ to h@nd13.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 4, 2017)

Adding a lot of Ys there to make you seem more manly, ooooh!


----------



## Xaroin (Jun 4, 2017)

You're so poor you can't even get a digital art profile pic you generic ass fox


----------



## ebbingRose (Jun 4, 2017)

It's an interesting day when you see a dragon call a fox generic.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 4, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I don't even know whose next but you're all trash




... Says the...? Lol not sure what the fuck you supposed to be? Looks like my 3 year old tried to draw a MLP..


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 4, 2017)

The only thing worse than your beard is your dps. Do you even raid brah?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Jun 4, 2017)

*


Fuzzylumkin said:



			... Says the...? Lol not sure what the fuck you supposed to be? Looks like my 3 year old tried to draw a MLP..
		
Click to expand...

"Fuzz" *You know is often considered to be a nuisance you have to clean up along dust. You have to clean it up along side dust because fuzz too like dust is just comprised of a *BUNCH* of dead & used up bits of a lot of living & non living matter that comes together to form something that doesn't even function. It's just like the bits of inspiration that made your fursona. Also get more active on the discord you are collecting dust.


(Also my name was put together haphazardly so I don't care about it so much)


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 4, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> The only thing worse than your beard is your dps. Do you even raid brah?


 
Lol you got me, my DPS sucked hardcore


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 4, 2017)

"hurrdurr Im so edgy I dont give a fuck about my username"

Yeah, well your sona is garbage


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2017)

^ Cat got your artistic skills? Also, please stop using "Night" in your nickname. Sounds.. Emo.


----------



## ebbingRose (Jun 4, 2017)

I've never seen an emo person with a fursona that wasn't a wolf with some degree of black colouration, though. Suspicious.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 5, 2017)

*shudders* You look like your made of pop corn.


----------



## real time strategist (Jun 5, 2017)

Alstren said:


> *shudders* You look like your made of pop corn.


Are you a raven or a crow?


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2017)

Gay ass name lmao




And your pfp resembles an anime pfp.





Which is pretty bad


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 5, 2017)

Julen said:


> Gay ass name lmao
> 
> And your pfp resembles an anime pfp.
> 
> ...




This from a 2D Shadow character named "Julen" no less.



Julen said:


> I like to start every morning with a fresh Dab



Who is Dab? And have we met him?


----------



## Jarren (Jun 5, 2017)

I normally wouldn't mock someone with macrocephaly, but holy shit, how can you walk, let alone stand, with a head that big? I mean, damn, it's practically as big as your body. Talk about top-heavy.


----------



## Julen (Jun 5, 2017)

Both your name and sona are strikingly similar to this guy's name and "sona" 
www.youtube.com: Jarek4




Like i'm not even kidding


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2017)

Your avatar needs some eye drops to clear up that sore red eye. ;^;


----------



## Alstren (Jun 5, 2017)

Pictured above is the process of turning into a sparkledog


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 5, 2017)

^Looks like something's leaking out of your neck


----------



## Alstren (Jun 5, 2017)

DO NOT MOCK MY PLUMAGE, FLAT FACE LINE ART MAN! *calls more emus*


----------



## Jarren (Jun 5, 2017)

We can't mock your plumage? Fine, I've got plenty more to work with, like that collar of yours. What the hell dude, is that half-popped? One side down and the other flopped up like some dudebro frat kid? Christ, the only fashion statement that makes is that you have no statement worth making.


----------



## AustinB (Jun 7, 2017)

These pg-13 roasts are weak sauce.


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

AustinB said:


> These pg-13 roasts are weak sauce.


*stares at your pfp*


Lemme show you my card


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 8, 2017)

^I honestly have no idea what's going on with your avatar. Some Trump influence?


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> ^I honestly have no idea what's going on with your avatar. Some Trump influence?


What. 



Just after what kind of thought process you got to that conclusion


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

Boi.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 \ 
What's with your eyes? Are you blind? What kind of mammal doesn't have pupils? And don't even get me started on that Satanic grin.


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

Pyruus said:


> Boi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least i have a profile pic






Gattem B)


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 8, 2017)

Yet you lack an eye, showing lack of depth.


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

You have a literal garbage can as your pfp.








How tf am i supposed to work with that.

Oh wait, that's probably an over used form of comedy known as self depreciation.


Good job being original


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

I admit, I feel pretty baked right now. But at least I'm not a damn trash can. Do I even need to say anything? I mean, c'mon, even your fursona is "throwaway". Ha ha.
Ha.


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

Are you afraid of people assuming your gender or something?


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 8, 2017)

Pyruus said:


> I admit, I feel pretty baked right now. But at least I'm not a damn trash can. Do I even need to say anything? I mean, c'mon, even your fursona is "throwaway". Ha ha.
> Ha.


You're so baked you got the wrong guy, dummy.


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

Is a trashsona for suicidal furries or something? Even your profile pic knows that you should probably replace your furry suit with a working suit. For work n stuff.


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

Oh hell yeah.





We're bringing back the tactical lens flare memes from 2007.




Great


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

Problem with that?


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

Yeah. Because, as it seems that you've been living under a rock or something, that meme is stale and was overused to shit back then.


Just like the fucking doge meme which gives me a fucking seizure everytime i see it because of how unfunny the fucking thing is


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

TBH, I didn't even know this was a thing back then.

What happened to you, though? You look like your face got caught in a cartoon explosion. Wipe that soot off, willya?


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

It's having art of my own character B)




Unliek u fren


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

Well, even though my picture is not mine, but borrowed off the Internet, at least you can tell WHAT it's supposed top be. You look like an abstract mess.


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

An abstract mess, yet with personality.



And besides you can't "borrow" something here. This is the internet ffs XD


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

Yeah, which means I harness the power of the internet, which means I harness the power of the furry stereotype, which means I have the power of yiffing on you if you provoke me.


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

Pyruus said:


> I harness the power of the internet, which means I harness the power of the furry stereotype, which means I have the power of yiffing on you if you provoke me.




I can't say anything but


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

Pyruus said:


>


How couldn't i.

You basically said that

 you harness the power of the internet (cringe)

Harness the power of the furry stereotype (extremely original self deprecation joke hahaha)

I have the power of yiffing you on you if you provoke me, which not only is cringe and unoriginal, but it's pretty sad.


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

... Dammit, I got nothing more. You win.


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

Pyruus said:


> ... Dammit, I got nothing more. You win.


Like i didn't see that coming. 


Well played fren. Better luck next time


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

Actually, now that I think about it, at least I know how to pleasure myself, unlike you with your emo hair.


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

Red eyes? Not much sleep, I see. This should help.

https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/means-matter/bridges-and-suicide/


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

Pyruus said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, at least I know how to pleasure myself, unlike you with your emo hair.


Ok.

What the fuck's the relationship between pleasing yourself and me having sense of style?

And besides, i highly doubt that, still got better hair than you anyways. And qualifying something as "emo" to insult or make fun of it is still reaaaaallly old and unoriginal. What  original insult are going to come up with next? "gay face"?

And wanna know something funny about what you just sent? It's 3am here. And i'm still managing to roast your ass.


And also suicide jokes are so original these days. Like i have never been told to kill myself. Ever.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 8, 2017)

You didn't earn that steak, you're a bad boy and deserve a newspaper to the snout.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 8, 2017)

Julen said:


> Ok.
> 
> What the fuck's the relationship between pleasing yourself and me having sense of style?
> 
> ...


Quit sniping my post spots dammit!


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Quit sniping my post spots dammit!


Lol sorry pal XD


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

Pyruus said:


>


Old meme.





And someone has pussied out it seems. He probs needed to catch a stick or something idk


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

Actually, no. I have a real life, and the only reason I'm burnt out is because I'm trying to roast you and calculate beam deflection in a library. Try it sometime. You wouldn't be able to handle such complex mathematics.


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

Pyruus said:


> Actually, no. I have a real life, and the only reason I'm burnt out is because I'm trying to roast you and calculate beam deflection in a library. Try it sometime. You wouldn't be able to handle such complex mathematics.


I might not be able to calculate such "complex mathematics", yet i know how to speak in 4 languages, be the 3rd best student of my class and actually managing my working time correctly so i can focus on my task and accomplish it efficiently, unlike you perhaps.


Shouldn't you focus on your "complex mathematics" instead of trying to roast me and failing miserably?


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

... Goddammit! I'm cornered here. Well, I'll go out on my own terms, then. And use my last card.
(Actually, this would have worked beautifully for Trashsona)


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

Pyruus said:


> ... Goddammit! I'm cornered here. Well, I'll go out on my own terms, then. And use my last card.
> (Actually, this would have worked beautifully for Trashsona)


Oh jesus i'm so cornered right now. 


It's not like that's basically another, unoriginal, unfunny meme at this point. It's not like there's no argument or reasoning that could make that count as an actual "roast".


And even if that was effective, that's not even yours, it's filthy frank's. You've "borrowed" that too because you're not able to "make" proper roasts?


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

Yeah, pretty much. I'm not good at this for long periods of time.


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

good game, mate.


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

Pyruus said:


> good game, mate.


As Gordon Ramsay once said:
_"Fuck off"_


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 8, 2017)

So says the ketchup man, I wonder how a blob of ketchup even learned how to type in the first place.........


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank the gods, someone's here to help me out. I'm out, but you two have fun.


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> So says the ketchup man, I wonder how a blob of ketchup even learned how to type in the first place.........


Says who? The Shapeless0ne? The one that, judging by your name, not only has a fucking 0 instead of an O in the name which makes it 10 times worst than it already is, but also seems to be pretty damn indecisive about your oc/sona?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey, anything's better than being a condiment that's commonly stuffed into a aluminum package.


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> Hey, anything's better than being a condiment that's commonly stuffed into a aluminum package.


Besides, is ketchup blob the biggest roast you can come up with?  I honestly prefer that rather than being a pretty unoriginal, bland, indecisive, and boring person.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 8, 2017)

Pyruus said:


> Thank the gods, someone's here to help me out. I'm out, but you two have fun.


and they say dog's are brave....hah


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey, don't roast a spectator.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 8, 2017)

Julen said:


> Besides, is ketchup blob the biggest roast you can come up with?  I honestly prefer that rather than being a pretty unoriginal, bland, and boring person.


And you think resorting to name calling makes you better?


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

Pyruus said:


> Hey, don't roast a spectator.


Hey don't be a spectator.


Aka pussy


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> And you think resorting to name calling makes you better?


Not really to be honest. But roasting isn't about who's better or who isn't, it's about who can pull off the biggest roast. 

Something that you've been failing at quite a bit


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 8, 2017)

Julen said:


> Not really to be honest. But roasting isn't about who's better or who isn't, it's about who can pull off the biggest roast.
> 
> Something that you've been failing at quite a bit


did ya run outta idea's there, strawberry jam? because that sounded pretty bad.


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> did ya run outta idea's there? because that sounded pretty bad.


Sounding pretty bad? Bih. 


You called me fucking ketchup man.


Ketchup.

Man.



Don't think you're entitled to say that what i said sounded bad after calling me that. 



Also i need sleep. Could continue when i wake up lol


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

G'night there.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 8, 2017)

That glazed look in your eye... It's draining my soul...  (Uh, that was meant for someone else...)
You? Why do you have meat in your mouth?


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm horrible at drawing characters, so until I get that skill, I'm using this picture I got off the Internet. My animal pictures are stick figures.

And I love rare-cooked steak.


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> That glazed look in your eye... It's draining my soul...



One last because i have to.


First off, your hair tone resembles the one of a ginger, therefore you don't have a soul in the first place.


Second thing, you're still a furry.

Absolutely.


Soulless.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 8, 2017)

Julen said:


> Sounding pretty bad? Bih.
> 
> 
> You called me fucking ketchup man.
> ...


Yeah, that's because this tread is about Roasting the person above you by their Username and/or Avatar......not whatever comes to mind like you've done like 4 times so far.....oh wait it's 15 my bad.


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

If you're NOT a furry, then why are you even on this forum?


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

Hang on.. Are you talking to him or me?


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm honestly confused, here.


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> 15......times


W h i c h   p a r t   o f   l a s t   o n e 
D i d n ' t    y o u   u n d e r s t a n d.

And first thing, yeah i might have gone over that subject a bit, i just got in the "mood" and kept on rolling anyways XD.
And if you're trying to roast me for doing so, you're doing the exact same thing i did, because that has nothing to do with my username and/or pfp. So we're basically at the same level comrade B)


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 8, 2017)

where, cherry jell-o? ^ -^


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> oh? I only did it once


You still did it didn't you? Exactly xD


----------



## Jarren (Jun 8, 2017)

Pyruus said:


> I'm honestly confused, here.


Well, you're a new poster. It's expected that the intricacies of etiquette here is a bit beyond your little psyche to understand. Now, stand aside and let the veteran users do our thing.
As for you, @Julen 
What the fuck is with the black face/red eye combo? You trying to go for some cheap edgelord kinda shit? Looks like someone tried to bring back blackface, but cast a goddamn albino for the part. hardly intimidating. Git gud or get out. Also, pick a better song for your sig. It's Sabaton dude, finding a better one isn't hard.


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

I shall stand back, then.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 8, 2017)

Julen said:


> One last because i have to.
> 
> 
> First off, your hair tone resembles the one of a ginger, therefore you don't have a soul in the first place.
> ...


Hmm... I'm surprised that it took until now for somebody to mock me for my red hair. XD


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 9, 2017)

^Look asleep...or dead . Either way, not a good impression


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 9, 2017)

Your chin is so pointed it's legally classified as a lethal weapon.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 9, 2017)

I know you're in there, Oscar the Grouch.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 9, 2017)

Ohhhhh real scary carrying around that standard issue imperial flashlight.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 9, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Ohhhhh real scary carrying around that standard issue imperial flashlight.


Still bitter about being made the equivalent of a dove in a John Woo movie? 


Spoiler


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 9, 2017)

Rolling with an storm trooper rip off look I see, the only thing you added is a few emo edge lord touches.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 9, 2017)

^Let him have it, coyoticized Lucius Malfoy XD


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 10, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> Rolling with an storm trooper rip off look I see, the only thing you added is a few emo edge lord touches.


Funny you mention that...

At least it's consistent.


Ravofox said:


> ^Let him have it, coyoticized Lucius Malfoy XD


Can't let you do that, fox.


----------



## Diretooth (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh, look, yet another gun-toting dragon who's compensating for their inability to breathe fire. Might want to change that for a flame thrower, because that's the only way you're going to burn anyone here.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 10, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Oh, look, yet another gun-toting dragon who's compensating for their inability to breathe fire. Might want to change that for a flame thrower, because that's the only way you're going to burn anyone here.


No need for the flamethrower; Bruce Campbell wants his chin back.


----------



## Simo (Jun 10, 2017)

Ha! Another Dragon who no doubt looks like this, IRL, and is trying to act tough! We all know you're secretly a florist!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 10, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ha! Another Dragon who no doubt looks like this, IRL, and is trying to act tough! We all know you're secretly a florist!


Are you sure that your scent glands are working properly? Because that wasn't fresh.


----------



## real time strategist (Jun 10, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Are you sure that your scent glands are working properly? Because that wasn't fresh.


We got a cool guy over here, ready to shoot some dudes as a lizard with lazers coming out of his eyes.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 10, 2017)

oh no, not another one of those annoying anime characters that are always wining but try to look tough anyway.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 10, 2017)

^You claim to be a "shapeless one" despite consisting largely of triangles


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 11, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> ^You claim to be a "shapeless one" despite consisting largely of triangles


funny you should mention triangles..............





^that's rich, coming form triangle nose himself.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jun 11, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> funny you should mention triangles..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look like someone with one of those douchebro furry avatars.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 11, 2017)

You know . . .Strangulation can be fun in sexplay, but if you've gone as blue as that, you should give it a break. You're gonna hurt yourself.


----------



## Simo (Jun 11, 2017)

You've failed to OBEY the skunks, of which I am Boss Skunk. The penalty is severe!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 11, 2017)

man, your one smelly fox imposter.


----------



## Simo (Jun 11, 2017)

and you're even gonna be smellier, after I spray you! ha!

(canines are the most fun to spray, they never learn!)


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 11, 2017)

^Simo isn't a very common nickname. The only Simo I can think of was a character in an Australian teen drama series called Blue Water High about a surfing school. I guess this only highlights how far from the warm beaches of Australia you really are


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 11, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> And a few other fursonas as well


 Are they all stick figures drawn by your three year old niece as well?



Simo said:


> You've failed to OBEY the skunks, of which I am Boss Skunk. The penalty is severe!


Ohh??  Do tell . . .


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jun 11, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Are they all stick figures drawn by your three year old niece as well?
> 
> 
> Ohh??  Do tell . . .



Oh look! A cutie fox I can make as my pet.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Jun 12, 2017)

Why does your sona look so surprised? 
It's like it got asked out & doesn't know what to say because it thinks so low of it'self because it is so lowly & someone got really desperate.


----------



## Simo (Jun 12, 2017)

^what drugs cause this crazy coyote expression?

Give me some and share!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 12, 2017)

well, you look like your leaning on a log thinking about your smelly life as a fox imposter.


----------



## Simo (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh yeah? Well, in the battle between the fox and the skunk, the skunk wins! (Also in the battle between the Skunk and Coyote, the Skunk wins!  )

Oh, and...looks like you're in serious danger of a mullet, there, better get a trim, fast :v


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 12, 2017)

Simo said:


> Oh yeah? Well, in the battle between the fox and the skunk, the skunk wins! (Also in the battle between the Skunk and Coyote, the Skunk wins!  )
> 
> Oh, and...looks like you're in serious danger of a mullet, there, better get a trim, fast :v


I wanna roast ya, but I already know what your reply will be.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 12, 2017)

Poor Simo, just look at his chars face, he's not leaning on that stump, he's clearly bent over it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 12, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Poor Simo, just look at his chars face, he's not leaning on that stump, he's clearly bent over it.


Could your eyes be any larger? And WTF is a chipfox?


----------



## Alstren (Jun 12, 2017)

Femboy is right. Just look at that womanly mane. I'am gay and even I'm offended by your gayness.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 12, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Femboy is right. Just look at that womanly mane. I'am gay and even I'm offended by your gayness.


Did I tell you that your glazed look in your eyes is draining my soul? XD


----------



## Elf-cat (Jun 12, 2017)

Falling asleep on a fluffy pillow you lazy fox?
Go outside and take some pictures like the shutter bug you are.
But don't shudder when you see an ugly bug, it's all apart of nature.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 12, 2017)

Elf-cat said:


> Falling asleep on a fluffy pillow you lazy fox?
> Go outside and take some pictures like the shutter bug you are.
> But don't shudder when you see an ugly bug, it's all apart of nature.


Was that a roast or was that a limerick?


----------



## Simo (Jun 12, 2017)

^ That innocent, demure look isn't fooling anyone...We all know there's no such thing as an _innocent_ fox!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 12, 2017)

Simo said:


> ^ That innocent, demure look isn't fooling anyone...We all know there's no such thing as an _innocent_ fox!


I never said that I was innocent.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 12, 2017)

I know what should be the theme for your next photo series,

Dumpster diving.

For you, it's perfect.

Maybe you can come out of there a raccoon sona while you're at it, it'd be more original.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 12, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I know what should be the theme for your next photo series,
> 
> Dumpster diving.
> 
> ...


At least my icon is in COLOR and not that strange lineart that you have. And, what the hell is with the "V4X1" part of your name?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 12, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I know what should be the theme for your next photo series,
> 
> Dumpster diving.
> 
> ...


as if your any better, it's NOT like there are a TON of angel dragons.......
or is that a emo sparkle dog/dragon hybrid?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 12, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> At least my icon is in COLOR and not that strange lineart that you have. And, what the hell is with the "V4X1" part of your name?


my good fox, however DID you get your hair the color of fruit punch?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 12, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> my good fox, however DID you get your hair the color of fruit punch?


At least my hair isn't bleached, like yours~!


----------



## Simo (Jun 12, 2017)

^ True, you don't need to bleach a wig!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 12, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> At least my hair isn't bleached, like yours~!


bleached? when's the last time I've heard bleach, hmmmmm......






I think I've discovered your hair secret! it's actually cherry licorice whips.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jun 12, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I know what should be the theme for your next photo series,
> 
> Dumpster diving.
> 
> ...



When i looking at your nickname i can only think of one thing: probably you're typical console player....the edgy one as well which mean probably your IQ is under an "idiot" level


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 12, 2017)

did you shirk your avatar just for this? that's pretty sad bro.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 12, 2017)

Simo said:


> ^ True, you don't need to bleach a wig!


I can assure you that this beautiful mane is all natural~!


shapeless0ne said:


> bleached? when's the last time I've heard bleach, hmmmmm......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol....


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 12, 2017)

You say it's natural, but everytime I go to stock up on yellow and blue I see you in the fur dye isle.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 12, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> You say it's natural, but everytime I go to stock up on yellow and blue I see you in the fur dye isle.


That's not me... That's my twin brother... Uh... J... Ja... Oh, you've caught me! XD


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 12, 2017)

You say you're a photographer, but every time I see you , you have you eye's closed. Are your photos that bad? Or are you afraid to look?


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jun 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> You say you're a photographer, but every time I see you , you have you eye's closed. Are your photos that bad? Or are you afraid to look?



Good one m8


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2017)

Wolf-Snipe said:


> Good one m8


Wolf = Cringe
Snipe = Even more cringe
Wolf Avatar = Mate, are you even trying?
White background = Do I even need to say anything at this point?


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jun 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Wolf = Cringe
> Snipe = Even more cringe
> Wolf Avatar = Mate, are you even trying?
> White background = Do I even need to say anything at this point?



Wow! That's horrible......like your avatar


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> You say you're a photographer, but every time I see you , you have you eye's closed. Are your photos that bad? Or are you afraid to look?


At least I'm not feral. At least I'm actually able to take pictures, unlike you, from the looks of it.


----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> At least I'm not feral. At least I'm actually able to take pictures, unlike you, from the looks of it.


Sorry to do this but the rules are rules.

FluffyShutterbug
This sounds like a very generic furry name, with the fluffy add on. It makes me sick to my stomach. If i was a politician i would shut off the power to orphanages cause i know i wouldnt get complaints from any parents, and i would do this because of how generic your name is. Furries may have killed god but you have made me lose faith in humanity

-BiscuitFister


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 13, 2017)

oh look, another bad-ass tough solder wannabe fur.......(he looks sottra cute in a way thou :3)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 13, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Sorry to do this but the rules are rules.
> 
> FluffyShutterbug
> This sounds like a very generic furry name, with the fluffy add on. It makes me sick to my stomach. If i was a politician i would shut off the power to orphanages cause i know i wouldnt get complaints from any parents, and i would do this because of how generic your name is. Furries may have killed god but you have made me lose faith in humanity
> ...


Do I even need to say how STUPID your username sounds? And, what's with the army cap? Do you need to make it that blatantly obvious that you're a soldier?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Do I even need to say how STUPID your username sounds? And, what's with the army cap? Do you need to make it that blatantly obvious that you're a soldier?


Soldier>Self-proclaimed fluffy. :3


----------



## Tomsfia (Jun 13, 2017)

I am new to the community, but I still want you to roast me!
(Btw, i don't have a profile pic yet, so I will just send the pic I would use as it)


----------



## Tomsfia (Jun 13, 2017)

Also my Fursona is a black, white and red Arctic Fox


----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 13, 2017)

You've already roasted yourself by joining the forums. It would be overkill and mean to say Tomsfia is a conpletely unorignal and generic place holder username.

Also welcome to the forums where the beer is luke warm and the sandwhich bread is stale ^-^


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> You've already roasted yourself by joining the forums. It would be overkill and mean to say Tomsfia is a conpletely unorignal and generic place holder username.
> 
> Also welcome to the forums where the beer is luke warm and the sandwhich bread is stale ^-^


And we have shitty guard dogs who can't even do their fucking job: Only fist biscuits. Fucking milifurs.. <3


----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> And we have shitty guard dogs who can't even do their fucking job: Only fist biscuits. Fucking milifurs.. <3


I dont know whether to call you weeabo trash or fur trash. Only thing i know is that niether of us are getting our fathers acceptance


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 13, 2017)

i got this boys 

*ahem* 

ur a pog 

*runs off*


----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 13, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i got this boys
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> ...


Presses F to pay respects for self


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 13, 2017)

tank u for ur cervix


biscuitfister said:


> Presses F to pay respects for self






(this is actually more accurate to what the Military is like than what CoD romanticizes)


----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 13, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> tank u for ur cervix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havent clicked the video yet but if there isnt a 20min buffer and at the very end of the video everything is slammed together as if someone waited till 1500-1600 to tell you had a fulls day work of shit and still have to have it all done by cob i will be dissappointed


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 13, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> I havent clicked the video yet but if there isnt a 20min buffer and at the very end of the video everything is slammed together as if someone waited till 1500-1600 to tell you had a fulls day work of shit and still have to have it all done by cob i will be dissappointed



no is just a retarded song

this is an even more accurate version of CoD though


----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 13, 2017)

I wonder if its gonna call you at 2am on a tuesday night to let you know it got a dui


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 14, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> I wonder if its gonna call you at 2am on a tuesday night to let you know it got a dui


there's a photo circulating on Aussie Army pages of a guy who had just done a 15km pack march and blew over 4 times the legal alcohol limit

also this

"its 4 days after end ex the pogs didn't clean weapons properly and we need like 1.6 million trucks to be cleaned"

*co looks over news paper*

"get the infantry to do it"

*continues reading paper*

any way end of derailing


----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 14, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> there's a photo circulating on Aussie Army pages of a guy who had just done a 15km pack march and blew over 4 times the legal alcohol limit
> 
> also this
> 
> ...


Thats fucking beautiful XD


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 14, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Thats fucking beautiful XD



incorrect this is

*week left on 3 month excersise*

Me: this is shit everything is shit

2iC: GreenZone are you having thoughts of suicide?

Me: no, because that would create paperwork

2iC: that's ah, actually the correct answer

seriously tho end of derailing


----------



## Tomsfia (Jun 14, 2017)

I know this is off-topic, but I because I am new, wanted to get to know better the community, and for that, I created a server on discord, (where I am all the time), for furries, we have right now 15 furries, but I would love to talk to all of you! (Also we have some NSFW Channels there too for those Furries)
Hope you guys Enjoy, if you have any questions, feel free to ask me

Server: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2017)

Tomsfia said:


> I know this is off-topic, but I because I am new, wanted to get to know better the community, and for that, I created a server on discord, (where I am all the time), for furries, we have right now 15 furries, but I would love to talk to all of you! (Also we have some NSFW Channels there too for those Furries)
> Hope you guys Enjoy, if you have any questions, feel free to ask me
> 
> Server: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


Create an intro thread, in the appropriate subforum. We have a link share subforum too, for th Discord links.

Ontopic: You don't even HAVE a fucking Avatar. I don't even need to roast you. :3


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 14, 2017)

my my, where did you get that AWESOME coat? did ya steal it form a Santa guy at a run-down mall? or is that the Grinch's coat?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Jun 14, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> my my, where did you get that AWESOME coat? did ya steal it form a Santa guy at a run-down mall? or is that the Grinch's coat?



I would hate to do this to a fellow coyotl but, what needs to be done needs to be done. 

You need to learn how to not draw so faintly you fade into your own background my sir.
Your name is silly. Being shapeless means you have no actual sense of presence in our existince witch would mean you are just energy & i doubt the energy that is your existence can power much more then a dildo for less then a minute.
Sonas with human hair as-well as their fur are just silly but that's personal opinion & not really much of a roast.
The expression on your icon looks like he is emotionally sifting through something on his computer.(It's actually the nsfw section on a discord server because you have a requirement to be active & I haven't seen him say a word outside of it once except for his introduction)


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 14, 2017)

you apparently feel no regret for roasting another coyote since you TRIED three times........that third part was just a rant 
also, better looking like i'm shifting through porn than making an psychopathic smile (which I might mention shows your very human teeth), wile a fedora floats above your head since it obviously can't be on your head unless you had your skull elongated (i might also add you've misspelled your username)
eye for eye bro :3


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jun 16, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> you apparently feel no regret for roasting another coyote since you TRIED three times........that third part was just a rant
> also, better looking like i'm shifting through porn than making an psychopathic smile (which I might mention shows your very human teeth), wile a fedora floats above your head since it obviously can't be on your head unless you had your skull elongated (i might also add you've misspelled your username)
> eye for eye bro :3



I love terribly drawn pictures as avatars. Did you use a crayon and everything?


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 16, 2017)

^You've got the blue, so you must be really desperate for Becky to let you smash, aren't ya?

For context, see:


----------



## Alstren (Jun 16, 2017)

You leave us birds out of this you vulpine fuk!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 16, 2017)

Alstren said:


> You leave us birds out of this you vulpine fuk!


Behold the magnificent Potoo and its cries of "MEH!"


----------



## Alstren (Jun 16, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Behold the magnificent Potoo and its cries of "MEH!"


But... Why you say dis?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 16, 2017)

Alstren said:


> But... Why you say dis?


Because burb and angst.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Jun 17, 2017)

What? So unoriginal you couldn't come up with a unique username and had to copy one used by at least 91 other people?


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jun 17, 2017)

Arcturus Maple said:


> What? So unoriginal you couldn't come up with a unique username and had to copy one used by at least 91 other people?



Oh, you're gonna attack people's names there, Maplestory?


----------



## Xenguy (Jun 17, 2017)

Did someone beat you black and blue? or is that just your face?

(im so sorry omg)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 17, 2017)

^ A pink snail? With a hat? Really?


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 17, 2017)

^Just realised, you look a lot like a chocolate devil-Santa


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 17, 2017)

woah, such a triangular maw........ what horrible accident has made your maw a triangle? was that you trying to draw yourself?


----------



## Simo (Jul 5, 2017)

Hey, that longer part of your hair look _suspiciously_ like a wig!


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 5, 2017)

You can see the pixels in your avatar and it doesn't even fit a square! Find a higher resolution image <3


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 5, 2017)

Yoshitaka said:


> What is that? A literal shark pup? What's next, bear-liger cubs?


Good greif, what's that ugly thing on your neck? Oh wait, never mind. I see now that's your head.

( Sorry xD )


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 5, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Good greif, what's that ugly thing on your neck? Oh wait, never mind. I see now that's your head.
> 
> ( Sorry xD )


Eyebrows. Your avatars eyebrows.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 5, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Eyebrows. Your avatars eyebrows.


Ok I have eyebrows, now roast me?


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 5, 2017)

I think they noticed your eyebrows seem to have cyanosis


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 6, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I think they noticed your eyebrows seem to have cyanosis


Why should I take to heart the advice of a guy whos face is literally a triangle...

( Annnd the sass is out xDDD )


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 6, 2017)

thats quite a big mouth for what's drawn on your avatar.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 6, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> thats quite a big mouth for what's drawn on your avatar.


That's a nice observation for someone without any pupils.  :U

( lol sorry )


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 6, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> That's a nice observation for someone without any pupils.  :U
> 
> ( lol sorry )


Oh yeah? well... ;-; I have no comeback. Dang, you're good.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 6, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Oh yeah? well... ;-; I have no comeback. Dang, you're good.


( Da'ww that's alright. <3 )





lol xD


----------



## biscuitfister (Jul 6, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> ( Da'ww that's alright. <3 )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes i find myself wondering of i should say hi or block, but im just going to be nice here ignore you like my alcohol dependency


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 6, 2017)

i have to say it... electrolytes. It's what plants crave
I hate that movie


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 6, 2017)

Crevan the fox... looks more like a reject from the Gremlins movies. Good god to be on the safe side better not feed you after midnight or let you get close to water.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 6, 2017)

Does your username stand for something or were you just drunk? 
Dog Meets Club?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 6, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Does your username stand for something or were you just drunk?
> Dog Meets Club?


Speaking of usernames, how do you even pronounce yours?


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 6, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Speaking of usernames, how do you even pronounce yours?


 ^Damn it kid you stole my line 

Yep it has a meaning and no there wasn't 10397 DMC's before me, but I guess smacking your head into the keyboard is a better way to chose a user name?


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 6, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Speaking of usernames, how do you even pronounce yours?


You key. 

Try harder wolf oxe


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 6, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Try harder wolf oxe


It's pronounced wolf, fox.


----------



## Alstren (Jul 6, 2017)

Your avatar looks like it was drawn by a 14 year old. *reads profile* ohhhhhhhhh...


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 6, 2017)

At least he drew his


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 6, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Your avatar looks like it was drawn by a 14 year old. *reads profile* ohhhhhhhhh...


And yours looks like an office worker with no coffee.


----------



## Simo (Jul 6, 2017)

Careful! Those big ears look like they could throw you off balance!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm just glad it isn't a big nose. Skunk.
(Just kidding)


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 6, 2017)

Fox-wolf really, Wow buddy really breaking the mold with that one, who here has heard of a wolf-fox fursona. Not me... I am stunned


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 6, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Fox-wolf really, Wow buddy really breaking the mold with that one, who here has heard of a wolf-fox fursona. Not me... I am stunned


Actually that's only my profile name. I'm a fennec fox.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 6, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Actually that's only my profile name. I'm a fennec fox.



I know my friend I checked your profile, listen pal  you know no one here is truly making fun of you right? It's a roast, someone posts a comment about your username or avatar then you see if you can turn it back on them. 

I'll turn my comment back on myself,  Oh so a Border collie/canine, so that's original I see...nothing like a fox and or wolf.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 6, 2017)

i know. I just didn't have a comeback. So a correction had to substitute. Lol


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 6, 2017)

Forgot to pay the brain bill again huh? Well no worries it happens from time to time


----------



## Belatucadros (Jul 6, 2017)

^Riding against the wind isn't very efficient! 

(Couldn't think of anything else)


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 6, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> ^Riding against the wind isn't very efficient!
> 
> (Couldn't think of anything else)



Neither is having such bright coloured plumage while hunting for food. Call yourself a bird of prey?!


----------



## Belatucadros (Jul 6, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Neither is having such bright coloured plumage while hunting for food. Call yourself a bird of prey?!


Nah mate, those vibrant colors serve a better purpose than that...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 6, 2017)

I can't pronounce your name. I know this isnt a roast but, just, how do you pronounce that?


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes but sometimes that's the way you need to go and I like the way the wind feels over my fur. But I imagine you know the feeling even although in my experience most gryphons fly like pianos


----------



## Belatucadros (Jul 6, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I can't pronounce your name. I know this isnt a roast but, just, how do you pronounce that?


Bell-at-oo-cad-dross... I think?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 6, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Bell-at-oo-cad-dross... I think?


Wait, you aren't even sure of how to pronounce your own username?


----------



## Belatucadros (Jul 6, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Wait, you aren't even sure of how to pronounce your own username?


Hah, it's Gaelic. Gaelic pronunciation is weird, I've heard it many ways.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 6, 2017)

Oh damn watch out fennec boy that was almost a roast!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 7, 2017)

I realize you tired making your fursuit head look realistic, I'm sorry but it looks creepy as hell and it looks like a border collie drug addict.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 7, 2017)

I thought you were a girl but then I looked at your profile. Also different colored eyes? So original. 
Ps. Those red lines on your face look like sunburns.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I thought you were a girl but then I looked at your profile. Also different colored eyes? So original.
> Ps. Those red lines on your face look like sunburns.


So do those red blushes under your eyes.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 7, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> I realize you tired making your fursuit head look realistic, I'm sorry but it looks creepy as hell and it looks like a border collie drug addict.



Oh it's on now, you called down the thunder ... goes back to room to have a good cry, he doesn't look like a drug addict 



WolfoxeCrevan said:


> So do those red blushes under your eyes.



Better be carful Wolffoxe your funsona is the perfect size to be punted and that's one mean panda, but if you're lucky maybe you would get some lift off those ears and not come down like a sack of bricks.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 7, 2017)

they work like a parachute. I know this from personal experience. :/ 
Also I thought that your fursuit head was just a picture of a dog. If that's a fursuit head, WOW good job dude.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 7, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> they work like a parachute. I know this from personal experience. :/
> Also I thought that your fursuit head was just a picture of a dog. If that's a fursuit head, WOW good job dude.



Thanks pal but I really can't take credit my fur-suit is being built by Clockwork Creature in MD, they/she does amazing work. And I really consider myself lucky to have a commission spot with them, no small feat mind you


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 7, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Thanks pal but I really can't take credit my fur-suit is being built by Clockwork Creature in MD, they/she does amazing work. And I really consider myself lucky to have a commission spot with them, no small feat mind you


I may go check out theyre work. But I think commissioning is too much work. I'm making my own partial right now actually.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 7, 2017)

We're getting a bit off-topic here but that's cool, sounds like a fun summer project and I'm sure you'll definitely have a sense of pride when you make something yourself versus paying someone else to do it.  Besides dressing  in a fur-suit and have my neighbors look at me funny,  I buy-restore-sell classic cars so I have the mechanical skills but unfortunately none of the artistic ones.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 7, 2017)

Hey quick question. Where are your arms?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Hey quick question. Where are your arms?


Hey quick question. Where's your attention span? It's already been said that it's just his fursuit head.
(Lol sorry, not supposed to be mean)


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 7, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Hey quick question. Where are your arms?



Show me yours I'll show you mine "wink wink" 



WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Hey quick question. Where's your attention span? It's already been said that it's just his fursuit head.
> (Lol sorry, not supposed to be mean)



Little bit too literal there pal.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 7, 2017)

can anyone De-code wolfoxecrevan? or are those just random words thrown together?
(I'm just screwin' around bro.....I'd never seriously burn another fur. I mean we already have to deal with legions of trolls and ass-hats, there's no need to add to it.   p.s my fursona's a femboy X3 )


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 7, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> can anyone De-code wolfoxecrevan? or are those just random words thrown together?
> (I'm just screwin' around bro.....I'd never seriously burn another fur. I mean we already have to deal with legions of trolls and ass-hats, there's no need to add to it.   p.s my fursona's a femboy X3 )



Nope not best I can tell, I'm just rolling with it, young furs what can you do...

But we have some settling up to do buddy, so a wig wearing sunglasses toting sun burned coyote said I look like I'm on drugs huh...


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 7, 2017)

and the name "shaplessone" is any better?
(Jk bro, WHOO FEMBOYS 4 LIFE!)


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 7, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Nope not best I can tell, I'm just rolling with it, young furs what can you do...
> 
> But we have some settling up to do buddy, so a wig wearing sunglasses toting sun burned coyote said I look like I'm on drugs huh...


w-wig? my hair? what have i done?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 7, 2017)

double burn......


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 7, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> double burn......
> 
> Ooops sorry Shapelessone you get a little toasty around the edges with that one LOL


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 9, 2017)

Is your head blasting off to Mars? Cause that's what it looks like


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Is your head blasting off to Mars? Cause that's what it looks like



Okay that made me laugh out loud for real but with that smile and have half lidded eyes you must be in the clouds on a regular basis.


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 9, 2017)

Your tear ducts are bigger than my eye


----------



## SubSonic68 (Jul 10, 2017)

BasilClover said:


> Your tear ducts are bigger than my eye


The character in you pfp looks like they belong on the short bus


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 10, 2017)

Goodwill called, they want their jacket back.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 10, 2017)

Done with those calibrations yet?


----------



## modfox (Jul 10, 2017)

nice nerdy pfp. did it come with a fidget spinner?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 10, 2017)

Is called "modfox" but isn't even a moderator, pathetic.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 10, 2017)

Illuminati wannabe


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 10, 2017)

Sorry, I couldn't hear you as I was laughing over your enormously oversized neck.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 10, 2017)

Okay I have to ask were is your eyes, do you walk into walls or what?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 10, 2017)

On my nanite visor, dumbass. I don't see you wearing one.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 10, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> On my nanite visor, dumbass. I don't see you wearing one.


C4theSlime......................................? What the hell kind of username is that? And, did Picasso design your sona?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 10, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> C4theSlime......................................? What the hell kind of username is that? And, did Picasso design your sona?


First of all, questioning my username like that isn't a roast.
And second of all, he could probably design it better than yours.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 10, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> First of all, questioning my username like that isn't a roast.
> And second of all, he could probably design it better than yours.


But.... The title of the thread says "Roast the person above you by their username and/or avatar".....


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh a visor of course like Jordi, i wonder want else has been replaced with  mechanical stuff and no thanks I'll stick with my NOS equipment.



C4theSlime said:


> On my nanite visor, dumbass. I don't see you wearing one.


----------



## Sivath (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh great, a bunch of alphabets and some numbers. What should people even address you as?


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 10, 2017)

Most just shorten it to dmc but you can call me anything but late for dinner 

Don't most dragons have wings, seems a shame to  have to walk everywhere, especially when you're that looonng


----------



## Sivath (Jul 10, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Most just shorten it to dmc but you can call me anything but late for dinner
> 
> Don't most dragons have wings, seems a shame to  have to walk everywhere, especially when you're that looonng


Asian dragons! They don't need dumb wings to fly!


----------



## Sivath (Jul 10, 2017)

*waving hello from the skies*


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 10, 2017)

Namekians say that their dragon could wear yours like a scarf.


----------



## Alstren (Jul 10, 2017)

Silly xeno scum imperial gear is for humans.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 10, 2017)

silly birb, u still cant lemme smash

Go find Becky.
Bring some blue
I don't care if Ben is a hoe and smashing with Becky


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 10, 2017)

I've got nothing here... just nothing, LOL MS paint I mean who uses MS paint but that goes without saying. I guess it very ninja like, what does he look like don't know...??


----------



## biscuitfister (Jul 10, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> I've got nothing here... just nothing, LOL MS paint I mean who uses MS paint but that goes without saying. I guess it very ninja like, what does he look like don't know...??


Dmc10398

Your username just screams originality


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 10, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Dmc10398
> 
> Your username just screams originality



Please  saying someone's name isn't original isn't very original,  I would expect that roast from youngfur. Stopping hitting like a pup and try again big dog...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 10, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Please  saying someone's name isn't original isn't very original,  I would expect that roast from youngfur. Stopping hitting like a pup and try again big dog...


At least I didn't read a license plate to come up with a user name.


----------



## biscuitfister (Jul 10, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Please  saying someone's name isn't original isn't very original,  I would expect that roast from youngfur. Stopping hitting like a pup and try again big dog...


I dont know wether or not your icon makes me want to renouce my faith in humanity or just see which gun, i can buy, that fits in my mouth just right. In a world wherr we can talk to people all over the world i some how found you and have come to the realization that people didnt kill god but furries did. Especially quirky fursuiting individuals. Yall didnt just kill god but you fucked jesus too. Tonight when i go to bed i was going to pray to not wake up but i know that this cringe will keep me goin through out the night.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 11, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> I dont know wether or not your icon makes me want to renouce my faith in humanity or just see which gun, i can buy, that fits in my mouth just right. In a world wherr we can talk to people all over the world i some how found you and have come to the realization that people didnt kill god but furries did. Especially quirky fursuiting individuals. Yall didnt just kill god but you fucked jesus too. Tonight when i go to bed i was going to pray to not wake up but i know that this cringe will keep me goin through out the night.


So we meet again, BiscuitFister. Is there anything that I can say about your username that hasn't already been said?
And, what's with that stern expression? Loosen up, man!


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 11, 2017)

It pains me to say it, but that hairstyle is centuries out of fashion - Classical Greek I think


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 11, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> It pains me to say it, but that hairstyle is centuries out of fashion - Classical Greek I think


At least my icon wasn't done in crayon.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> I dont know wether or not your icon makes me want to renouce my faith in humanity or just see which gun, i can buy, that fits in my mouth just right. In a world wherr we can talk to people all over the world i some how found you and have come to the realization that people didnt kill god but furries did. Especially quirky fursuiting individuals. Yall didnt just kill god but you fucked jesus too. Tonight when i go to bed i was going to pray to not wake up but i know that this cringe will keep me goin through out the night.



 Picking myself up off the floor, yeah that's more like it, falling face first back to the floor Lol


----------



## biscuitfister (Jul 11, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Picking myself up off the floor, yeah that's more like it, falling face first back to the floor Lol


*hugs* your a good sport ^-^


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

But Okay then spitting blood,  you want to go biblical we'll go there... 

Furrys killed god huh well  I guess a guy with fisting and biscuits in his username really brought a few tears to the baby Jesus's face.  And God damn if that's what your user name is God only knows what kind of hinky crap goes on behind closed door...  but I kind of want to find out but hey I am a heathen fur so if we're riding this baby down  might as well put your hands/paws up.


----------



## biscuitfister (Jul 11, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> But Okay then spitting blood,  you want to go biblical we'll go there...
> 
> Furrys killed god huh well  I guess a guy with fisting and biscuits in his username really brought a few tears to the baby Jesus's face.  And God damn if that's what your user name is God only knows what kind of hinky crap goes on behind closed door...  but I kind of want to find out but hey I am a heathen fur so if we're riding this baby down  might as well put your hands/paws up.


XD 
Beautiful 
*puts hands up*


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

All in good fun my friend,  I definitely had a good laugh



biscuitfister said:


> XD
> Beautiful
> *puts hands up*


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 11, 2017)

DMC... More like... Dank Meme Central...


r045t3d


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 11, 2017)

I...I can't even? I think you are already burnt.


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 11, 2017)

Even if he didn't at least he isn't some rotten vegetables/spices trying to masqarade as an animal!


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 11, 2017)

You got me there, but at least I am an animal and don't live in Orgimmar


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

Wow checking in here and what do I find an orc and what looks like a llama going at it... only in the furry fandom


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 11, 2017)

Pfffft Spices arn't animals! At least orcs are! And well its a good thing you don't live in Origimmar cause judging by your name you would be sliced, diced and served with a side of rice. Orcs 4 Life!


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 11, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Wow checking in here and what do I find an orc and what looks like a llama going at it... only in the furry fandom


Is apparently too blind to recognize his own species, maybe it's the tear ducts.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

BasilClover said:


> Is apparently too blind to recognize his own species, maybe it's the tear ducts.



Hey the long neck and big ears threw me off for a sec, but you must have some of the grass eaters blood in yeah, maybe that why your orc friend is wanting to slice and dice yea...


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

OrcKing said:


> Pfffft Spices arn't animals! At least orcs are! And well its a good thing you don't live in Origimmar cause judging by your name you would be sliced, diced and served with a side of rice. Orcs 4 Life!



Watch out my big green UGLY friend this dog may not have the sharpest of teeth or biggest growl but I carry my trusty cavalry saber of the finest steel and it has yet to taste orc blood but we could always change that


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 11, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> I carry my trusty cavalry saber of the finest steel



I don't know what they told you about that sabre, but it definitely isn't made out of steel.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> I don't know what they told you about that sabre, but it definitely isn't made out of steel.



Oh burn, you know it's not nice  to make fun of a dogs  saber


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 11, 2017)

@Old Fashioned 

have you gone to a dentist? Your tooth must be sensitive to the cold.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 11, 2017)

Someone ate too many lucky charms, they're literally coming out of your nose and ears!


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 11, 2017)

BasilClover said:


> have you gone to a dentist? Your tooth must be sensitive to the cold.



It was, but then I started using sensodyne toothpaste and it's cleared up. 

@Ravofox  I've got a good one for you . . . don't you worry . . .  w-would you like a cup 'o tea, Rav 'o fox?


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2017)

Wait, aren't you the main ingredient in this tasty food?


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 11, 2017)

Simo said:


> Wait, aren't you the main ingredient in this tasty food?



Psh that's just my tail it'll grow back.  Eventually . . . 

I've heard a rumor Simo, is it true you work in a strip club? The reason I ask is whenever you're around people seem to mention how much of a polecat you are.


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Psh that's just my tail it'll grow back.  Eventually . . .
> 
> I've heard a rumor Simo, is it true you work in a strip club? The reason I ask is whenever you're around people seem to mention how much of a polecat you are.



Shhhhhhhhhhhh!

I heard you're a go-go dancer at The Flaming Cave Lounge!


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 11, 2017)

Simo said:


> I heard you're a go-go dancer at The Flaming Cave Lounge!



What, I don't have a clue what you're talking about. Though, dancing on tables is fun and with this skin I  would save a lot not needing those boots.  Besides a dragon has to get through college somehow.

Did you notice an increase in horsepower after you got that stripe?


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

Wow I bet losing that tail sure throws off your balance and so much for flying but hey probably weren't the best flyer anyhow, letting canned meat hurters get that close


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 12, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> so much for flying but hey probably weren't the best flyer anyhow



I don't have wings, so you would be correct. What, haven't you ever seen Cadillacs and dinosaurs, who needs balance when you can travel in style.

Though, I'm sure it's tough to walk through a dog park with that suit, has the barrage from the spray bottles got to you yet?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2017)

I never knew the elderly could understand the internet. But, an old fashioned furry? This is some shit you only hear about in that show "My Strange Addiction" with those people who eat mattresses. 90 year old Granny lookin ass dressing up as some cartoon animal character. Talking about "Where can I find the nearest bingo match?"


----------



## light tear drop (Jul 12, 2017)

Oh your names saylor Oh please tell me how salty you are


----------



## Atsuma (Jul 12, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> Oh your names saylor Oh please tell me how salty you are



Hm speaking about salty, Do you have salty tears?


----------



## light tear drop (Jul 12, 2017)

im gonna be honest I dont have a comeback for that


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 12, 2017)

Wow, your scary presentation is brining tears to my eyes...not


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 12, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Wow, your scary presentation is brining tears to my eyes...not


as if  anyone could even see the small tears that those tiny eyes would make.


----------



## Simo (Jul 12, 2017)

Somebody needs a haircut! Or, curlers.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 12, 2017)

Oh I just can't bring myself to do it, you are just to damn cute. Just please don't stand so close to me ... nope just a little further ...one or two steps further back plz. 


SLAMS door closed !


----------



## Simo (Jul 12, 2017)

Dogs these days are SO scared, even of us sweet, harmless skunks! 

*searches for an open window, to climb through*


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 12, 2017)

Simo said:


> Dogs these days are SO scared, even of us sweet, harmless skunks!
> 
> *searches for an open window, to climb through*



Walks back into room see's you sitting back in the same spot!!!


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 12, 2017)

Saylor said:


> I never knew the elderly could understand the internet. But, an old fashioned furry? This is some shit you only hear about in that show "My Strange Addiction" with those people who eat mattresses. 90 year old Granny lookin ass dressing up as some cartoon animal character. Talking about "Where can I find the nearest bingo match?"



D-d-don't make fun of grannies, they are a force to be reckoned with! One time I saw this granny just whippin' some punks with her lace babushka it was totally savage. 

Besides, I am just leading by example, I mean it has worked for you up to this point. So why fix what isn't broken?


----------



## Simo (Jul 14, 2017)

Ha! Looks like you're SO old, you lost all your teeth, but one! Do they have dragon dentures, I wonder? 

Also, you may need to look into having a new ignition installed on your flame maker


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ha! Looks like you're SO old, you lost all your teeth, but one! Do they have dragon dentures, I wonder?
> 
> Also, you may need to look into having a new ignition installed on your flame maker



>is a skunk


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 14, 2017)

^escalates situations too quickly


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 14, 2017)

Not a good idea to admit you're a ninja, you have an exactly 0%  assassin rate


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 14, 2017)

RandomNinja11 said:


> ^escalates situations too quickly



I will admit I spit my drink out reading this xD ty


----------

